# Briefe schreiben in LaTeX

## spitzwegerich

Hallo!

Ich möchte einen Brief schreiben (Kündigung an O2) und würde das ganz gerne mit LaTeX bewältigen. Es existiert eine documentclass "letter", aber die hat mich nicht überzeugt. Es gibt noch nicht mal einen Befehl für den Betreff des Briefs.

Durch ein wenig googlen bin ich daraufgekommen dass auf CTAN ("Comprehensive TeX Archive Network") etliche alternative Brief-Layouts existieren, unter anderem brief, dinbrief, g-brief.

Bevor ich mich jetzt mit denen einzeln rumärgere:

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen layouts (oder mit dem Schreiben von Briefen in LaTeX allgemein)? Wo sind die Vor- und Nachteile? Welches soll ich benutzen?

Danke,

~michael

PS: Wie würdet ihr denn die Kündigung verschicken? Als normalen Brief oder als Einschreiben oder als irgendwas anderes?Last edited by spitzwegerich on Mon Jun 16, 2003 3:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chrishh

probier doch mal lyx aus. Damit schreibe ich alles. Damit ist Latex so einfach wie jedes andere Textprogramm auch und du brauchst die Vorlagen nicht mehr so zwingend...

----------

## kaasja

HI spitzwegerich,

auch ich nutze LyX zum schreiben von Briefen. Ich benutze dazu die Vorlage g-brief-de. Damit ist das alles ehr schnell erledigt und sieht außerdem auch noch sehr professionell aus.

Die Kündigung würde ich per Einschreiben mit Rückantwort versenden. So hast du was in der Hand, wann es bei O2 angekommen und angenommen ist.

HTH,

Karsten

----------

## wody

Kann mich den Vorrednern anschliessen.

Der g-brief-de und dinbrief sei Dir ans Herz gelegt  :Smile: 

Obgleich ich persönlich statt LyX lieber emacs dazu verwende, aber wenn Du WYSIWYM (What you see is what you mean) möchtest, dann nimm LyX...

Ciao,

wody

----------

## spitzwegerich

Danke fuer eure netten Antworten!!

Ich muss gestehen dass ich einen anderen Weg eingeschlagen habe als die hier vorgeschlagenen: ich habe die Dokumentklasse scrlttr2 aus dem KOMA-Script Paket benutzt (in der unstable-Version von tetex enthalten). Das ganze macht einen sehr ausgereiften Eindruck, und Briefsatz in der DIN-Norm kann es auch.

Als Editor kam weder LyX noch Emacs zum Einsatz, sondern vim   :Cool: 

Beim Ausdrucken war der Brief zunächst um etwa 1cm nach oben verschoben, wodurch ein Teil der Adresse abgeschnitten wurde. Ich habe einige Zeit gebraucht um den Fehler zu beheben. Die Lösung war, bei dvips den Parameter -ta4 zu setzen.

Leider haben jetzt die Postämter schon zu, sodass ich erst morgen die Kündigung per Einschreiben mit Rückantwort versenden werde...

----------

